# Radon Bonn->Wiesn am 28.9. und 29.9.



## log11 (25. August 2012)

Moin,

wie ich gerade auf www.radon-bikes.de gelesen habe, ist am 28.9. und 29.9. "Wiesn" in Radon Bonn geplant.
Wörtlich steht geschrieben:

"Wiesn 28.09.-29.09.
MTB,Trekking,Textil,Schuhe,Zubehör,E-Bikes -70%"

Wie kann man sich das vorstellen? Daß es auf Bikes -70% gibt kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Selbst auf unreduzierte Bikes wäre der Preisnachlass ja heftigst.


----------



## filiale (25. August 2012)

Das bedeutet bis zu 70%, also von 0% bis 70% kommt es individuell auf den Artikel an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (25. August 2012)

Genau so ist es auch. Werden einzelne Artikel bis zu 70% im Preis reduziert. Bei Rädern wird sich das wohl eher im Nachlassbereich von 20-40% abspielen würde ich tippen und auch nur bei den "Ladenhütern".
Wäre natürlich fair wenn man dann schreibt bis zu 70%.


----------



## xXSittiXx (26. August 2012)

Also letztes Jahr waren auf den UvP 2 mal 20% nachlass quasi weniger als 40%


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. August 2012)

Wie filiale richtig schreibt, heißt es bis zu minus 70%. Wir werden extra für das Oktoberfest Sonderposten und Schnäppchen organisieren. Wir geben aber vorher auch noch ein paar konkrete Angebote auf der Webseite bekannt. Infos asap!


----------



## Hangtime (14. September 2012)

Lohnt sich eigentlich ne Anreise von 100 km fÃ¼r "Wiesn"? Hab so nen bisschen Bedenken, dass es dann "nur" ca. 30â¬ Rabatt auf mein Wunschrad gibt. Also versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch aber das hÃ¤tte ich dann auch mindestens an Sprit raus geschossen  (wÃ¤re also eher sinnlos). Hat da vlt. jemand Erfahrung wie es an so einem "Event" mit VerkÃ¤ufern aussieht? Hat man da ne Chance einen zu erwischen oder ist es einfach nur Ã¼belst Voll und tausende wollen ein Bike kaufen


----------



## Wiepjes (15. September 2012)

Hangtime schrieb:


> Lohnt sich eigentlich ne Anreise von 100 km für "Wiesn"? Hab so nen bisschen Bedenken, dass es dann "nur" ca. 30 Rabatt auf mein Wunschrad gibt. Also versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch aber das hätte ich dann auch mindestens Sprit raus geschossen  (wäre also eher sinnlos). Hat da vlt. jemand Erfahrung wie es an so einem "Event" mit Verkäufern aussieht? Hat man da ne Chance einen zu erwischen oder ist es einfach nur übelst Voll und tausende wollen ein Bike kaufen



Hi die letzten Jahre gab es immer 20% auf alle Radon und um die 30% auf die anderen Marken. Weiss aber nicht was die alles haben, glaube Cube und Felt...
Auf die Teile gibts um die 50%, aber Achtung, da ist immer die Hölle los, wenn du da eine ruhige Fachberatung haben willst, bleib lieber zu Hause


----------



## Hangtime (15. September 2012)

ja ich weiß ja eigentlich schon was ich will^^ Hm 30% auf nen Cube wäre natürlich auch schon cool...


----------



## pk1971 (19. September 2012)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Wie filiale richtig schreibt, heißt es bis zu minus 70%. Wir werden extra für das Oktoberfest Sonderposten und Schnäppchen organisieren. Wir geben aber vorher auch noch ein paar konkrete Angebote auf der Webseite bekannt. Infos asap!



Wird es da auch die aktuellen Modelle geben??
Slide 150 8.0???


----------



## Seb711 (21. September 2012)

Hab heute mal auf der Radon HP geguckt und da stand 20% Nachlass auf Markenhersteller außer Shimano, Radon und den dritten habe ich jetzt vergessen. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob da die 2013er Modelle gemeint sind oder alle Radonbikes


----------



## Robby2107 (21. September 2012)

Seb711 schrieb:


> Hab heute mal auf der Radon HP geguckt und da stand 20% Nachlass auf Markenhersteller auÃer Shimano, Radon und den dritten habe ich jetzt vergessen. Allerdings weiÃ ich nicht, ob da die 2013er Modelle gemeint sind oder alle Radonbikes


 
Antwort kam heute im Fazebook:



> *Radon Bikes*
> 
> 
> *â28.9 +29.9.2012: Radon Oktoberfest in Bonn, Siemensstrasse 1 "Wiesn Special"*
> *Wiesen-Gaudi fÃ¼r Jung und Alt. Leckereien vom LeberkÃ¤s bis zum Paradiesapfel, Bier in MaÃen, Hau den Lukas, KÃ¼he melken, 20% auf das gesamte Sortiment (ausgenommen Shimano und 2013er Radon Bikes). Bis Ã¼ber 50% auf EinzelrÃ¤der und Sommer-Auslaufbekleidung. Wir zÃ¤hlten letztes Jahr fast 10.000 Besucher. Knackt ihr das dieses Jahr?????? Â Radon Bikes.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seb711 (21. September 2012)

Ah, okay. Da hab ich noch gar nicht reingeguckt. Danke dir


----------



## Mountain_Screen (25. September 2012)

Um Freitag geht es schon um 10 Uhr los, oder?


----------



## zett78 (26. September 2012)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Um Freitag geht es schon um 10 Uhr los, oder?



Geschäftszeiten

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Radon-Center-Bonn_id_7082_.htm


----------



## Aalex (26. September 2012)

pk1971 schrieb:


> Wird es da auch die aktuellen Modelle geben??
> Slide 150 8.0???



ja klar, du kriegst auf aktuelle, noch gar nicht verfügbare 2013er räder, satte rabatte. vor allem beim slide, welches sich so schlecht verkauft, gibt es locker 50%


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. September 2012)

Am Freitag und Samstag geht es um 10Uhr los. Freitag bis 18.30h und Samstag auf jeden Fall bis 15 Uhr, danach Openend. Wir geben Euch 20% auf den UVP unreduzierter Artikel (außer Shimano, Assos und Radon). Des weiteren haben wir viele Einzelstücke, Sonderposten und Schnäppchen im Läden, die bis zu 70% reduziert sind. Die neuen Bikes 2013 sind größtenteils als einzelne Musterstücke im Laden. Probefahrten sind leider nur begrenzt möglich, da die Räder noch für Shootings und Tests herhalten müssen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. September 2012)

Hier eine kleine Auswahl unserer Angebote: http://www.bike-discount.de/pdf/beilage_oktoberfest_web.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hangtime (26. September 2012)

Gibt es die Bikes aus der PDF dann auch in den gängigen Größen oder ist dann nur eine "Zwergen-" und eine "Riesenversion" da? z.B das Felt q1220 ?

(Sry wenn sich jetzt da jemand beleidigt fühlt, ist natürlich nicht böse gemeint)


----------



## Seb711 (26. September 2012)

Ich werde mir dann, das 7er team holen, habt ihr es denn auch als 20 und 22 Zoll da? Liege genau zwischen den beiden Größen. Muss ich mal sehen. Farbe ist eigentlich egal, sieht alles gut aus.


----------



## pk1971 (26. September 2012)

Aalex schrieb:


> ja klar, du kriegst auf aktuelle, noch gar nicht verfügbare 2013er räder, satte rabatte. vor allem beim slide, welches sich so schlecht verkauft, gibt es locker 50%



Was soll die komische Antwort. Ich wollte einfach wissen, ob es schon die 2013 er Modelle gibt. Geliefert werden diese ja auch noch in 2012.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (28. September 2012)

Unser Chefentwickler Bodo Probst wird Euch am Samstag ab 13 Uhr Rede und Antwort stehen. Was ihr schon immer mal wissen wolltet Ã¼ber Slide, Swoop und Co â Bodo beantwortet Euch alle Fragen!


----------



## FliPhilipp (28. September 2012)

Schön wars heute! Lecker Fleischkäse. Die Weißwürstl hab ich leider verpasst...

Bin mit 2 Großen Radon Tüten und dem Wissen, in welcher Größe ich mein neues Rad bestellen werde (wenn es online geht), wieder heim gefahren -und mit etwas weniger Geld auf dem Konto... 

Freue mich auf nächstes Jahr - und jetzt gehts gleich ab ins originale Bayern!


----------

